# Carp Tournaments for '06:



## BottomBouncer

Okay, just an idea I've been toying with for a few days. Nine carp tournaments next year, one per month March through November. 

Entry fee of $25 - $50(will be set if in fact people are interested). The top four places from the first eight tournaments would pay half the entry fee for the final tournament in November. You would not have to qualify for the November tournament, just pay regular entry fee. 

Total weight wins each tournament. The total for the year, after the November event would win the championship, which would be the cash and plaque.

95% payout to top three places. The remaining 5% would go towards the top three plaques at the end of the year with whatever is leftover from that 5% going into the final pot.

60% 1st
20% 2nd
15% 3rd

Here is the list of possible locations:

March: Buckeye Lake July: Ohio River (Rayland)
April: Paint Creek August: C.J. Brown
May: Alum Creek September: Muskingum River (Rokeby)
June: Indian Lake October: COSI, Scioto River

Championship, November: T.B.A

Like I said, this is something I just started thinking about. Obviously nothing is set in stone and if interest is there, I will pick dates that do not conflict with C.A.G events and try not to make them on consecutive weekends with C.A.G events. I picked these locations based on typical weather/water conditions during the different times of year and when they should be more productive.

Please vote yes or no. Post any suggestions and what not...


----------



## PAYARA

How about this,ALL competion fishing be done in the central
part of the state?i firmly believe that this is the only way to 
maximize turn outs?just my thougts!


----------



## BottomBouncer

That is something that I had considered, but I wanted to try and be fair to people from all over the state. We'll see where the interest lies and go from there. I tried to pick locations that were kinda central(except Rayland)...nothing way off in a far corner of the state. Plenty of time for suggestions. I am thinking that the final event would be at a relatively un-talked-about location.

I've thought about posting a link on the C.A.G forum.....do you guys think this would be okay to do?


----------



## PAYARA

if it was up to me i would have every competition at Alum.  
plenty of space,fish and just about everybody has fished it
at least once and knows what to expect,ect.not to mention
the outings at Alum seem to produce the most people,with 
the possible exception of the East harbor?again just my 
thoughts.


----------



## BottomBouncer

Here was the central Ohio locations I was thinking of.......

Buckeye, Alum, Hoover, COSI, Antrim Lake, Griggs, O'Shaughnessy and Delaware Lake. The nineth event....not sure....probably not central.


----------



## RiverRat

You know im game for sure.....only thing is, yes i agree with Greg, keep most of them in Central Ohio..with maybe one or two in other spots of the state.
Also, just make sure theres plenty of bank space and that we can STAY over night on the bank. I know many of the CAG events are good for this....but last time at EH the ranger was giving hassel about no camping on the bank at night..sad thing about that event is only 3 of us paid for a campsite($18 a night) while others excaped this fee but still camped there. I say places were we can stay bankside for free would be best, i dont mind paying to camp..but i know others do not.

BB, i have loads of ideas for ya if you wish to hear them...give me a shout sometime.

Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer

Drop me a PM.


----------



## BottomBouncer

I wasn't thinking of over night events, more like an all day events. Say 8am -7pm with up to 1/2 hour chum time prior to lines going in the water.


----------



## RiverRat

OHHHHH....ok cool.
Im still game...just day events , that opens up many doors then.
I'll pm ya back.

Scott


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

I think its a good idea BB. RiverRat and I have talked about this alot in the past year after being in CAG. Whether you wanna stay centrally located in the state or go a little outside of it, there are plenty of fine waters in Ohio for carp that not even CAG has made an attempt to try. I would say that full day fishing would be good in the colder times of the year but during the warmer times you might wanna think about multi-day tourneys to maximize catch and turnout (could be the events that are outside of central ohio). Just a few thoughts...feel free to drop a PM if ya wanna know any info on some Eastern Ohio lakes.

Jake


----------



## BottomBouncer

I was thinking about that at work today. All day events March, April, October and November with 5 two day events. I'll drop you guys a PM.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

You never know man, if you make the right contacts you might even be able to land a few sponsors. I know when RiverRat and I were going to try and hold events we got ahold of a few companies via email that were interested in donating items for some of the events we were going to hold. We ended up not running any events so that stuff fell through but if we would of had the time and support the "corporate" backing was available. We even contacted Cabela's (for the Ohio River event) and Dick's (Central Ohio event). They sounded interested but we had to submit stuff in paper work with all the details and such. I guess they have a department that deals with only tourneys and stuff. Places like those are interested because they get contacted by bass and walleye clubs all the time and I think carp events either confuse them or arouse their interest. I even contacted Berkley (they have much more carp stuff available in the UK than the US). I cant remember everyone we contacted you would have to ask RiverRat but I know there was people interested and all we told them is that we would pass out any info for them regarding their products or websites and even hang a banner for them at the events if they supplied one. We also told them we would send them pics of the winners and the big fish caught at the events. Its just something else to think about. The more ya give out at events the more people will show up to see whats going on.


----------



## BottomBouncer

I had several sponsors in minds, from local bait shops to larger chains. Door prizes and stuff like that....

I am thinking that larger entry fees, like $50 would be better because of the big pot. Say, for example we only had 10 guys. So, 60% of that is $300 to first place, $100 to second $75 to third. That assuming we would only have 10 people! Throw in some raffle prizes and stuff.......

First things first.......seeing how many people are truely interested on here, then getting more people via sponsors and what not.... If we can get at least 10 people from online....then the extras from other sites and word of mouth just makes the winnings larger.


----------



## BottomBouncer

Still lookin' into some stuff..........

back to the top


----------



## Salmonid

since I have never done one of these types of events, I have a few questions that others may be thinking but not asking.

If all events are in the central location, that give local knowledge a huge headstart, perhaps I like the scattered all over the place mentality so people dont fish there favorite honeyholes.

I assume locals will be prebaiting there holes for several days before such an event, if moneys on the line, it will happen, trust me.

Since it on total weight, how do you score weight with folks scattered all over the lake? digital cameras with scales? Surely these are catch and release tourneys, or else Im not interested.

I would enjoy a smaller fee since Im no expert and have a real problem paying my 50 bucks to 1 of the 5 true experts when I would have no real chance of placing. 

Perhaps a fishalong for fun tourney for those of us who would love to see how the pro's do it but say we only throw in 5-10 bucks into the Ametuer class. That way we are fishing for fun rather then for money. This is where the educational part comes in and will help the carp group add more diehard anglers for the longterm.

My angle would be that I would love to come and participate, learn from the experts and do it in a non competitive way.

These are just my thoughts, plus I know the 50 dollar entry fee will be a tough sell to all the tightwads on this board.  

Salmonid


----------



## PAYARA

Good points Salmonid.A proper carp competition should be pegged
or some sort of drawing for avaliable swims with in a certin stretch 
of bank,ect.You won't see many carp fishing competitions where you
just pick whatever spot you want to fish!Mainly due to some of the 
points you brought up,.Pre-Baiting a certin area,local knowladge,ect.
However i do think its a good idea for competitions to held in the cen
tral part of the state.I truly believe central events will draw more.

$50 IS a bit steep for alot of people.$20 is ALOT more reasonable 
IMO.And then you could have $5-$10 optional pots for Big Fish,Odd 
fish,ect.

ALL carp competitions would be C&R!


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

I agree with Payara, some sort of drawing or pegging system would have to be in place. Many of the spots that were talked about as venues are hit often by the central Ohio carp community. By pegging the events it doesnt allow to pre-bait the area you want to fish, less taking some of the skill out of the event. Most major events allow you a baiting time after the pegs are drawn so that you can get bait into your area but this might only be an hour or so before you can start fish. This pretty much throws the advantage for locals out the window.

As for the fee to enter. I would much rather spend $20 for an event than $50, especially if you are talking about holding 8 events. Then along with the $20 if you wanna have a $10 (optional) Big fish pot or some to that effect then I think that is good. You will definately run people off with the $50 price tag who might be interested but doesnt wanna part with $50 due to lack of experience, lack of venue knowledge, or just the combined cost of the whole trip (gas, lodging, etc.). Plus what the heck is $20....it wont even get ya a full tank of gas anymore!! Just some thoughts.

Jake


----------



## BottomBouncer

All events would be pre baited and a designated area would be fished depending on how many would be attending.

As far as giving money to the "pros"......I don't have any "real" carping gear and caught more than the guy next to me with $100's wrapped up in his set up. 

$20 would be fine with a big fish pot. There would only be one entry fee....either you're in or not. If there were enough participants that we could have an amateur class and "pro" then that would be a different story....but I've been out with a lot of different people using many baits....and good ole' corn works as good as anything else........


----------



## RiverRat

I personally dont care what ya charge..$10, $20 or $100...if its on days i have off i'll be there !
Also, 8 hrs., 12 hrs. ,24 hrs., 36 hrs. events..dont matter to me either!

Just get a good list of places, scout them out for angler access and bankspace over the winter and make the sced....people will show up!

Scott


----------



## RiverRat

Also....BB,
"I don't have any "real" carping gear and caught more than the guy next to me with $100's wrapped up in his set up. "
You can set next to me at the first event ya hold..you'll find a BIG difference in "fun" fishing and EVENT fishing...trust me...lol. 


lol,
Scott

PS, what the heck would classify someone for the "pro" or "amateur" anyway??
If ya got lots of euro gear your a PRO..if ya use basic gear your not??..lol...i know MANY with all the bells and whistles, but are still amateur in thier performance on the water...LMAO!:S


----------



## PAYARA

I'am sure he's shaking in his boots,..Scott....lol


----------



## BottomBouncer

I remember fishin' next to Rod at COSI earlier this month.......the guy has everything you'd need and has caught big fish and lots of them....and didn't catch anything.....mean while........I have my corn, cheapo rod holders and caught 3......

I don't know what would make someone a pro or what......anyone can get out fished by anyone any day of the week.... 

I'm gonna go to a different location each weekend to check out bank space and fishability........then get a list together and see what dates will work out...then move on to sponsors and what not......


----------



## RiverRat

Hey just telling the truth...when im out just hanging with a few guys, its all in FUN....but when ya make it a competition....i dont hold back at all..i think my times at the Events show this...just stateing facts, not fiction like some carpers do.

Truthfully i want to set up next to Mark, so he can show me what a real pro touny guys knowlege is like and i can set back and watch him catch all the fish....i hear hes the top angler in the state(just ask him...LMAO).

Just joke'in Marky, dont go getting your panties all bunched up again..geez!

Scott


----------



## RiverRat

Sounds good Ryan, let me know if ya need any help.

Scott


----------



## The Kernel

RiverRat said:


> Hey just telling the truth...when im out just hanging with a few guys, its all in FUN....but when ya make it a competition....i dont hold back at all..i think my times at the Events show this...just stateing facts, not fiction like some carpers do.
> 
> Truthfully i want to set up next to Mark, so he can show me what a real pro touny guys knowlege is like and i can set back and watch him catch all the fish....i hear hes the top angler in the state(just ask him...LMAO).
> 
> Just joke'in Marky, dont go getting your panties all bunched up again..geez!
> 
> Scott



Top angler in the State? I was the top angler in the United States......for a day....  

Angling is a terrific leveller, on any given day ANYONE can win, you can be World Champion one day and the next day a 7 year old will beat you...fabulous.

Ratface, I look forward to fishing next to you one day, in competition, and if you have a fantastic day I will be the first to shake your hand...lets hope you are up to that challenge...


----------



## PAYARA

While I generally agree that anyone can be outfished by 
anyone,at anytime and anyplace.That a novice angler with 
a Zebco combo,and a few sticks as rod rests can produce 
more carp than a guy with expensive English kit,ect.I believe 
this,i have seen it happen and happen to me!But I tend to 
believe,and I am talking from experience here,that this is
an exception rather than a rule.And when it dose occur,
its 'ussually' on waters with a large percentage of small
carp.


----------



## RiverRat

Marky, i'll take that challenge,Im always ready for a challenge and I will also glady shake your hand and say CONGRATS if you catch all the fish...as we all know when it boils right down to it, its FISHING, not life or death..lol.

Scott


----------



## The Kernel

PAYARA said:


> While I generally agree that anyone can be outfished by
> anyone,at anytime and anyplace.That a novice angler with
> a Zebco combo,and a few sticks as rod rests can produce
> more carp than a guy with expensive English kit,ect.I believe
> this,i have seen it happen and happen to me!But I tend to
> believe,and I am talking from experience here,that this is
> an exception rather than a rule.And when it dose occur,
> its 'ussually' on waters with a large percentage of small
> carp.


Greg

Of course it is the exception...Phone won the ATC with a Zebco combo (and Brian Nordberg) on TOWN lake!!...but it happens...


----------



## PAYARA

Right Mark,But i believe Brian did 'most' of the catching  ???
Anyway, just look at the methods and equipment used to win
this years event  

BTW-did you get my PM?


----------



## BottomBouncer

Well.....we'll just see come next year.....who can walk the walk  

I'll put my not-so-carpish tackle against anyone......just gotta have confidence in what you're doing.

I'll keep everyone updated......


----------



## RiverRat

Thats the spirit Ryan....it all comes down to confidence!(which a lot confuse with "cockyness"). Thats why most take my posts and words are all taken wrong, its nothing at all "cocky" its all 100% CONFIDENCE!

Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer

Okay, I made a post on CAG to stir some interest there. Check it out if you likeCAG post 

That should get some of the main details down.

How about some suggestions on locations? Buckeye Lake, Alum, and COSI are for sure locations with COSI being more than likely the April event. How about some spots for the two day events? Two things need to factor in, first being can guys "camp out" over night, bank space and good to excellent fishing.

Let's hear it....


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

I would do away with buckeye lake...I haven't had very good luck there and ya got to deal with the boaters and such, plus general fish size is small. O'shay might be a good place, Hoover. I know you can camp at Clendenning and Piedmont (both 10hp lakes so no pleasure boats). You always have Rayland for fish and camping. There is lots of places, hell even the Muskingum River. I know there are some areas with tons of bank space and I am sure people could camp out on the bank. Just some thoughts.

Jake


----------



## RiverRat

If ya want a location on the Muskingum let me know. As far as lakes go, theres not many in Columbus except Alum that come to mind. As Jake said Hoover does have some great open areas for holding an event, as for the fishing...never cared for that lake. I's say Griggs and O'Shy. for sure...loads of bank space, but lots of boaters on summer weekends.

Out East there are some great lakes to fish along with the Muskingum & Ohio river. Rayland has to be one of the easiest camping spots, $8 a night to camp right on the bank and LOTS of numbers to be caught.

If ya need help in scouting, let me know.

Scott


----------



## The Kernel

West Branch would be a terrific venue for a tournament early or late in the year. 


How are you planning on determining who fishes where?


----------



## BottomBouncer

Well...as far as who fishes where...whoever gets there first. Now, as far as the area fished...that will be determined while scouting. Like COSI for example...stay between the bridges.

I had thought about the out east locations, but it seemed guys wanted to stay more central. Doesn't matter to me......it's once a months and everyone will know way in advance.

I know of one GREAT spot on the Musk....problem is.....it's hard to find. You can see it from the opposite side of the river, it's right below a dam....lots-o people camp out there..... Piedmont would be great, but how about bank access? Rayland is a sure thing. 

So, we've got Alum, Griggs, COSI, O'shaughnessy, Rayland......just need 3 more and the November event will be determined later.....

I've never been to West Branch.....I'll have to check that out.


----------



## The Kernel

BottomBouncer said:


> Well...as far as who fishes where...whoever gets there first. .




Good luck......


----------



## RiverRat

Kernal, I think BB is talking setting them up like the CAG events, first come first serve on spots....but only fish that count are they ones during the event times...which i do hope is correct??..Ryan???

Keeping them in Central Ohio is cool with me for sure....less drive for some of us.

You could do a few of the locations twice, specially the ones that are already known to produce good numbers for everyone.

Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer

Yeah, first person there sets up where they want and so on.....more incentive to get there early. Only fish caught during the tournament count. From the time the whistle blows until the finish...

Like I said, those who get there early enough will be able to chum 30 minutes in advance. I will chum the area up to 24 hours before the event just to get the fish in the area and feeding.

Alum might be twice, just in a different area of the lake. 

I'm also thinking of Deer Creek, near the gun range. Any word about that area? Last time I was there it seemed like there was a pretty open stretch of bank to fish.

Only commons and mirrors count. Buffalo and suckers don't....even though they are close to the same.......gotta draw the line somewhere.


----------



## Mushijobah

Guys I was wondering if we could have an overnighter at either COSI or greenlawn, what do you think????

LOL

Ide like to come fish with ya'll.


----------



## RiverRat

BB, DeerCreek would be great, but the carp population at the gun range is limited..there is a roll over mini dam between the main lake and that area.
Best place would be either along old rt 207(i think thats the road?) it offers a big area that you can park right by your truck/car/whatever and spring would be a good bet as most of them will push to the upper area in prespawn.
Also there are many places south of there that offer lots of bank space and access to the main lake and a few big coves...i'll PM ya some spots to check out and see what you think.
DeerCreek is FULL of untapped carp populations..would be a good bet for a 2 day event.


----------



## RiverRat

So far we got 7 YES and 4 maybes..that 11 anglers so far, but after an event or 2 it will draw the others to partake also i bet.

Atleast ya got only 2 NO's...but one of them is not a carp angler, but a catfisherman..so i'd say it was more like ONE no on the vote.

Scott


----------



## The Kernel

I'm not interested under the present format, I really don't like the (someone else)pre-chumming idea, or the 'whoever turns up first gets first pick' idea either. I hope Ak goes for it. He'll skin the lot of you under those rules.


----------



## RiverRat

Well then, i say on lake venues, set a date and name of lake but not the exact spot until the day before, so no one gets a jump on it and fish it 3 days in advance up til the event.

I personally dont care either way....the CAG events are wide open and many times guys would head to the venue days ahead of time to camop out and get their spots...didnt seem to matter in their catch rates or over all performance IMO.
EH was like that every year with guys showing up a day or so before the event, but they were not the ones catching the most fish .

Peg draws and such are for big league carp events...i say for our small events its more hassel than anything else...just name a place, and date and i'll be there to haul some fish either way it goes.

"He'll skin the lot of you under those rules"....those have been the rules for the CAG events and have yet seen any advantage go to him yet?


Scott


----------



## crappielooker

i'll leave the tourney for the pros.. have fun guys.. i may come and BS and thats about it..
and please leave my name out of any post everybody.. i don't want to hear anymore crap.. thanks for understanding..


----------



## crappielooker

also..i want to clear one thing.. the main reason i go to the venue earlier than most is because i have the time.. and most of you who knows me, would have known that i get there and pre-chum the area for everybody..and if that's not what you all want, i will quit doing that.. if it will please everybody..


----------



## BottomBouncer

Doesn't bother me Ak, but I could see where it might others that are using different methods/baits.

Back to the subject....

I'm leaning more towards a notice of 24 hours in advance. The majority of events, with exception of one or two, will be local so no special travel plans will be necessary. 

I would think the area being pre baited would result in better catch ratio. I would chum up to 24 hours prior with a variety of method balls and/or sweet corn. 

The whole point of letting people pick there own spots is mainly to get people there on time so we can get to fishing.....that way the angler is responcible and I or anyone else can't be blamed for someone "getting a bad spot" or whatever excuse that may follow a fishless or low catch day.

I still have a couple months or so and it will go pretty quick. I'm going to work on sponser type ideas this week and should have all the main info early next week....then it will be dates/location/time.....which is pretty important too   

Any suggestion will be welcome through this week....likes, dislikes.......whatever :F


----------



## RiverRat

I dont think pre-chumming a spot does much to boost everyones catch rates or chances...as seen in the past there have been areas that produced not so well even with pre-chumming by fellow anglers. I think it has a lot more to do with the area holding fish naturally than it is with pre-chumming a good bank access area...that type of area my not be a natural feeding ground for schools of carp and it could take a year to establish it as a good area.
I personally dont care if any of the areas get pre-chummed, sometimes i would prefer them NOT to be....if they get chummed with sweetcorn....what if some anglers dont chum with sweetcorn...does this put them at a disadvantage..or does their "different" chum draw more attention from the carp thats been feeding on sweetcorn the last week or so????


Like i said i dont care what the length of the events are, what the rules are for pre-chumming, pick your own swim, ect, ect.
Ive had no issues coming to a water and finding my own swim and estabishing it with my chum and my baits...even when others have fished there swim just down from me for 3 days prior..i'll still be catching fish and have'in a good time doing so as always.

BB, what ever you deceide is cool with me. Im game no matter what.
Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer

Okay. No pre tournament chumming by me. I have no problem with that...saves me $$$ and time 

As far as who fishes where......that stays as previously mentioned. Keep'n it simple......why throw in pegs, darts, smoke signals......whatever the other tourneys use???

I thought about fishing for the big fish pot....but I'm just gonna fish....not for any money. Hopefully I'll be too busy weighing other people's fish


----------



## PAYARA

Good move!..I hate when people pre-bait events!


----------



## BottomBouncer

So, does that mean you'll put in a "YES" vote?


----------



## PAYARA

BB,I gave a YES!.....of course my attendace depends
on avalible transportation though.


----------



## RiverRat

Again, out of the 3 NO's...only ONE of them is a carp angler!!

Looks like it could be a good turn out next year...

Greg, if ya lived closer, we could arrange "pick" up for ya for sure..lol.

Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer

Okay, I just emailed two carp specific and one outdoors related websites regarding sponsorship. ACS, Wacker, and Dick's. I also asked one of the mods here. I'm going to drop an email to a couple manufacturers and a few more stores as well as stop by a couple locals shops.


----------



## BottomBouncer

Get your buddy Dave to place a vote too!


----------



## RiverRat

Yea, he doesnt post on the boards much at all....which is the SMART thing in my opinion..lol.

Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer

Good news from the sponsor area. So, far ACS has replied with a gift certificate to the e-store for every event. If they see an increase in sales, they will make increase the amount through the season!!!!!


----------



## BottomBouncer

I did a bit of math here, just to see where we'd be if all who voted attended the first tourney...

1st place $169 
2nd place $52
3rd place $26

Big Fish(if everyone entered): $130

Almost $300 potential to the winner!!! That's just with 13 guys. If we can get 20 or more.....some good money to the top three.

If we were to get 20 people it would be:

$260
$80
$40
Big Fish $200


----------



## RiverRat

SWEEEEET!!!

Looking good to me,cant wait.

Scott


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

Sounds like its getting better all the time man...Good work on the sponsor front!!

Jake


----------



## BottomBouncer

So far I have emailed the following: ACS, Wacker, CAG, OGF(pm'd someone), Dick's, Gander, Specialist and Royal Carp.

The larger retailers need a lot more info and such because they get so many requests. So, I'll forget about them....hey, maybe one day they'll come to me asking to sponsor it  

I'm going to stick with the more carp specific store/websites. Kinda surprised wacker hasn't responded??? Neither has cag.....although I'm not too surprised about them....kinda seems like everyone is better than everyone else over on that site...we'll see though.

Worst case, no one sponsors.....don't necessarily need it. You guys will just have to show up and win the money


----------



## BottomBouncer

Good news. ACS just emailed me back confirming. I will follow up with him in February to work out the details.

We're getting there


----------



## RiverRat

ACS guys are the TOPs in the sport of carp fishing in the USA, everyone else just plays follow the leader.
Dont worry about the other "groups", doesnt matter and they would probably only donate junk left overs no one else will want or buy anyway.

Sponsors or not, i know OCC guys will be there to fish for sure.


Ryan, check your PM's.

Scott


----------



## PAYARA

BB,Do you really think CAG would sponsor this event?(not being 
sarcastic)I mean its not a CAG event and right now you only have 
the support from one member(me)so far,unless others are in favor 
that have not posted.(on either forum).CAG is not too crazy about 
the money competitions to begin with.


----------



## RiverRat

Nah, dont worry about CAG, they have nothing to do with these events except a few of their members will be fishing them.
"CAG is not too crazy about 
the money competitions to begin with."...yea even though "side" bets do take place .

As long as you have the support of OHIO carp anglers willing to attend, thats all ya need anyway.

Scott


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

If you get CAG to sponsor thats good but it doesn't really matter either way. There are some guys who belong to CAG in Ohio that don't fish many events because they don't like the venues and there isn't enough "competition" for them. Once words gets out I think you will see more people get interested. Payara said it best though, CAG in general seems to frown upon carp events for money. Oh well, their loss will be our gain  

Jake


----------



## BottomBouncer

Yeah, I just thought they would be interest because it spreads the carp thing a bit further. 

Like I've said before....a guy at the COSI gathering last month has fished big events and has big $$$$ equipment....and zipped that day. Meanwhile, guys like me that don't have carp specific tackle caught three...and Ak pretty much smoked everyone......

Anyways......as far as end of the year rewards. I'm just going to do one plaque for overall winner and one for big fish. That way there will be more $$$ from that remaining 5% to go into the final pot along with the big OCC donation

That should make for a big pot at the end of the year.


----------



## RiverRat

Your welcome BB, glad the OCC could help with a donation...should make for a great time for all.

Scott


----------



## RiverRat

Hey BB, just thought about something.....
Hows the events going to go..?...is it going to be total weight and bigfish for each event wins plus your total weight for each event will be added up and an over all winner at the end of the year for biggest fish for the year during the events and total weight for the year too???

Should make for a good year and an good reason to hit as many if not all events to build up your total weight for the year..hmm....sounds SWEET to me.
Also dont forget to post up some rules, like single hooks(no trebles), 2 rods each plus one spod and one marker rod, ect, ect....i think the biggest thing that should be ADDED to these events is the use of bait boats(as long as they cant carry more than 3 lbs capacity)....but no full size boats like canoes, inflatables, jon boats ect for chumming, but its up to you guys.


Scott


----------



## The Kernel

BottomBouncer said:


> Yeah, I just thought they would be interest because it spreads the carp thing a bit further.
> 
> Like I've said before....a guy at the COSI gathering last month has fished big events and has big $$$$ equipment....and zipped that day. Meanwhile, guys like me that don't have carp specific tackle caught three...and Ak pretty much smoked everyone......
> 
> Anyways......as far as end of the year rewards. I'm just going to do one plaque for overall winner and one for big fish. That way there will be more $$$ from that remaining 5% to go into the final pot along with the big OCC donation
> 
> That should make for a big pot at the end of the year.


One of the reasons Ak (sorry mate!) smoked everyone at COSI was because his swim was pre-chummed for months...and he could choose where he wanted to fish. What we did up here at the last tournament was have a meeting time prior to the event, this is a good time for people to meet and greet and some friendly banter/bs. We then had a draw for the order of choice of swims, its not complicated, if 10 are fishing you put numbers 1-10 in a hat, whoever draws no.1 chooses first etc...It takes two minutes. This at least partially eliminates some advantages (perceived or real) that can result in bad feelings...and a poor turn out for following events. By having a start time and a draw for swims (of any sort) you also give those that have travelled a good distance an equal opportunity to fish any hotspots. There is no point taking part otherwise.

If anybody wants to come up here at one days notice and fish a head to head with me and a couple of others on a water that we know, where whoever gets there first fishes where they want let me know. Never mind $25 lets do $250.00...an hour. 

A fixed (as in markers placed in the ground) peg draw is the best option for competitions. Yes, there may be people who draw poor swims, this is part of the deal with competition angling, but the opportunity for a good swim is equal wether you live two minutes from the river and fish it twice a week or you live 200 miles away and have never seen it before. At the CAGI they used an innovative aproach which combined these formats, there was an initial fixed peg draw and then you were allowed to move wherever you wanted after two hours of the competition.

You have to do your best to level the playing field...to attract more people.


----------



## BottomBouncer

I think draw numbers sounds like a good idea. We'll do that....good suggestion.

I'll make a post in a week or so with actual rules. 

The total weight for each individual tournament wins. The heaviest fish wins big fish.

Now, for the final event... It will be held like the others, total weight for the day wins and big fish wins. As for the season champ, after the final weigh in the highest amount of weight for the season is the season champ and the person with the highest average weight wins overall big fish.

I'm still trying to figure out winnings and the best way to do it... I'm thinking that the remaining 5% from entry fees will pay for plaques for the season champ and big fish and what's left goes into the pot for overall champ along with the OCC donation. 

Definately incentive to fish all or as many events as possible to get that weight up to be champ. Plus, more entries at the events the bigger that final pot gets!!! As well as the individual event winnings.


----------



## BottomBouncer

Here is the schedule with dates. This is not final, but a close idea.

March 25th: COSI
single day, 8am to 7pm

April 22nd: Griggs Reservoir, Scioto River
single day, 8am to 7pm

May 27th: Buckeye Lake(area TBA)
Two day event, 8am Saturday to 4pm Sunday

June 24th: Alum Creek(Howard Rd. ramp)
Two day event, 8am Saturaday to 4pm Sunday

July 15th: O'Shaughnessy Reservoir(Twin Lakes area), Scioto River
Two day event, 8am Saturday to 4pm Sunday

August 19th: Deer Creek(area TBA)
Two day event, 8am Saturday to 4pm Sunday

September 16th: Rayland, Ohio River*
Two day event, 8am Saturday to 4pm Sunday

October 7th: Muskingum River(area TBA)
Two day event, 8am Saturday to 4pm Sunday

FINAL EVENT
November 4th: Alum Creek(area TBA)
Single day event, 8am to 7pm


----------



## Buckeye Bob

Great job in putting this together BB and giving us carpers some other great times to get together. I'm not really into competitive angling but do hope to come out and join y'all at a couple of these.  May even have a couple things in the carp room to add as prizes as you see fit. Will let ya know when I finish my annual winter reorganization. Great job and thanks for the effort.


----------



## BottomBouncer

Thanks Bob!!! I hope to see you and many others at the events, they are really starting to take shape from the original post 

That would be great if you wanted to donate some items, but just having another carper come out would be more than enough 

What does everyone think of the dates and times? Like I said, they are not set in stone(June kinda is, I'm going to Florida)

I figured some guys weren't too big on competitive fishing. I originally thought of the entry being like $50/person. However I didn't want entry fees to be the reason people don't attend, yet I wanted to have a fee that would still make for a good pot. 

Just to let you guys know(a little more of my highly skilled math  ) we have 14 guys, including occdave, that makes $182 to the winner!!!!!! Can't say that's too bad for a weekend of fishing........


----------



## DaleM

Bottom:
Make sure you watch the money being taken and given out at any state park. Ex. Alum etc. The State prohibits the exchange of money on any state park, or property. Believe me on this, I have ran lots of tournaments and have had to deal with this issue. Also if you have over 10 entries you "should" have a permit from Columbus Parks and Rec. for Griggs and O'Shaugnessy. They can run you off. As I told you earlier in Pm's I wouldn't worry to much about Griggs and O'Shaugnessy but in the same scence I'd hate to see you get ran off for not having a permit. Permits are $10.00 per event ( I THINK!) they may have raised it again. I heard they were going to. I'd at least call and check on the cost. One additional thing, if there is a sponsored event at Griggs or O'Shaugnessy and that group has a permit, they can refuse to issue a permit. Just giving you a few heads up, on problems I have faced in the past. 
You've done a lot of work on this and done a great job. Good luck to you.


----------



## The Kernel

I was told that some of the venues may also require that you have liability insurance.


----------



## Buckeye Bob

In my signature block I'll have links to all known carping events...right now I've got a link to these and to the Ohio CAG one's. 

You Akron area carpers???? Are you organizing any tourneys or get togethers??? I know you guys have talked about it in the past...please let me know.

Just for everyone's information...I'm still and always will be a member of the CAG and support it's objectives...ie. spreading the word about carp....that doesn't mean I can't or won't be a member of any other carping organizations that may come up...ie ACS, OCC, IndyCarpers etc.....in fact I'd be tickled to death to see Carp Organizations pop up all over the place...local organizations tailored to the local anglers and their interest is the key. Having said that...I'm always willing to take your money and help ya fill out a CAG membership application....or to carp with ya even if ya never join any organization.

I'm just enjoying seeing the popularity of carping grow...and fishing with the people the carp has allowed me to meet.


----------



## PAYARA

Mark and Dale,You guys are 100% correct about permits
and insurance,ect.This shot down a BIG (by local standards)
carp tourney that was to take place at North Res. about 7
years ago.

I have been told that ALL money competitions are unlawful
unless you have a permit,ect,reguardless where they are held,
as its considered a form gambling?Is there any truth to this?
Is fishing for money considered gambling by the state?

I annoyed some of the pay-lakers a few years ago when I
labled pay-lake fishing GAMBLING.The only reason its 'legal'
is it can be labled a game of 'skill' and not 'chance'.Kind of 
like these little 'game rooms' popping up all over with the
slot machines in which you have to stop the reels yourself.
As its 'skill' not ''chance''.....


----------



## TimJC

I agree with you that paylaking is much closer to gambling than a 90-100% pay-out tourney. Paylake owners have the ability to control the odds so that they pay out less than they take in. But I'm am not saying that I am against paylakes, just for clarification.


----------



## BottomBouncer

Taking care of permits is not an issue. The sign up sheet will clearly state that basically you are responcible for yourself and your gear.


----------



## BottomBouncer

Forward Ho


----------



## Buckeye Bob

Now that's what I'm talking about. If you put together any fliers...or if you do one up on the computer and save it as a file...email it to me and I'll print it out and pass it out at a few places out here...Buckeye Outdoors and the bait shops in the area.

You might also post these events on the Indy Carpers Forum bunch of old paylakers over there that talk money all the time.


----------



## BottomBouncer

Thanks Bob, for you insight and encouragement.


----------



## BottomBouncer

I couldn't let one of the biggest carp post die yet... 

Just bringin' it back up incase.....


----------



## Buckeye Bob

I'll be watching for any final dates ya come with...and probably make a couple.


----------



## BottomBouncer

If we do it, I'm thinking there will only be three or four events max. We'll see though....


----------



## RiverRat

So whats the deal BB...are they ON or OFF..had any time to think about them?

Well i have, if your going to have them...IM IN !!...HEY I GOT TO USE MY FISHING CART FOR SOMETHING..LOL.

Let me know man.....been thinking about a lot of things lately..i think Central Ohio events would be great!!!

Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer

Yeah, we can still have them. But I think we'll only have four events.......see how that goes.....


----------



## RiverRat

Sounds good to me..set them up and let me know..i'll be there!

Scott


----------



## RiverRat

BB, even if you was to drop the entry fee and only put say $10-$20 on big fish if they wanted to get in on that pot..it would still be good...im in no matter what...fees, no fees, prize money or not..count the OCC guys in for some carping!

Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer

I'll pm you.......see if we can't narrow down the list....revise the the info a bit....


----------

